# How do I remove Viper Pinthead?



## Jjro (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have owned a viper for a year now but I still don't know how to change the printhead. Specifically some of the teeth on the belt attached to the printhead has worn out so I need to remove the printhead and move the connection to a stonger part of the belt.
At least that is what I belive the problem is, every time I try to print as soon as the head starts to move laying down the first coat of ink the belt pushes out of its attachment to the head.

Please any help on the problem with my belt or how to remove the printhead??


Joshua


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out youtube videos. Just search Viper DTG printhead replacement. There are quite a few on maintenance and replacement of parts. It's really not hard


----------



## Jjro (Oct 7, 2014)

1stoptees said:


> Check out youtube videos. Just search Viper DTG printhead replacement. There are quite a few on maintenance and replacement of parts. It's really not hard


I have already searched on youtube and the only thing I found was in the first 40 seconds of this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b_Y2vC6m-E

I don't need to get to the actual printhead, I need to remove the whole unit so I can get to the belt and was hoping someone on here could explain how.


----------



## promotionsonline (Aug 27, 2014)

Even I am facing same kind of problem. I am awaiting somebody give solution in this forum.All the best Mr.Jjro.


----------

